# OC



## arloooo (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone can draw my OC? Thanks


----------



## oappo (Nov 28, 2020)

You might want to try the Art Exchanges and Trades forum - it's meant for requests, among other things.


----------



## arloooo (Nov 28, 2020)

oappo said:


> You might want to try the Art Exchanges and Trades forum - it's meant for requests, among other things.


Thank you!


----------



## jimsins (Dec 21, 2020)

arloooo said:


> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone can draw my OC? kigurumi licorne homme Thanks


Hi. I am currently writing myself a little story and I have visualized my character but I need something for others to be able to see. I've tried drawing it myself for hours on end but it never turns out decent at all.


----------

